# FMA in Idaho?



## Bra03 (Sep 20, 2016)

Does anyone know of any filipino martial arts teachers in Idaho?  Preferably in the Boise/Meridian area.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 21, 2016)

www.ckjkd.com | Chris Kent Jeet Kune Do


----------

